# Rachel Madow interviews Barack Obama



## DavidS (Oct 30, 2008)

Rachel Maddow Interviews Obama (VIDEO)

I haven't seen it, yet. I'll comment later. I've had a hard time with Hannity and Limbaugh interviewing Palin and giving her softballs and I really hope this isn't more of the same crap.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope Rachael Maddows remembers to wipe the vaginal juices off her chin before she throws her ignorant, underhand, softball questions for her Lord and Savior.

What, was Olberman and Rhodes too busy?  This will be a joke.


----------



## elvis (Oct 30, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I hope Rachael Maddows remembers to wipe the vaginal juices off her chin before she throws her ignorant, underhand, softball questions for her Lord and Savior.
> 
> What, was Olberman and Rhodes too busy?  This will be a joke.



They should have Pat Buchanan there to balance it out.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 30, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> They should have Pat Buchanan there to balance it out.



Pat Buchanan is a toothless old tiger. He's quite tolerable to listen to instead of the nutcases on Faux.


----------



## bk1983 (Oct 30, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I hope Rachael Maddows remembers to wipe the vaginal juices off her chin before she throws her ignorant, underhand, softball questions for her Lord and Savior.
> 
> What, was Olberman and Rhodes too busy?  This will be a joke.



Did you enjoy the hard hitting questions Hannity gave to Palin?


----------



## nia588 (Oct 31, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> They should have Pat Buchanan there to balance it out.



oh please no. i rather listen to 24 hours of the o'rielly radio factor than listen to pat talk for 5 minutes.


----------



## nia588 (Oct 31, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> Did you enjoy the hard hitting questions Hannity gave to Palin?



touche.


----------



## bk1983 (Oct 31, 2008)

Obama had the balls and went toe to toe with O'reilly on his show. Obviously he wasn't seeking softballs going there.. He even gained Bill-o's respect after the show, if you listen to his comments on Obama after he expresses respect for Obama.


----------



## bk1983 (Oct 31, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnSOxmo0bNc]YouTube - O'Reilly: Obama Polished, Driven, Well Prepped[/ame]

"He's run the best campaign I've ever seen. Very few mistakes".-Bill O'Reilly

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfgate/detail?blogid=14&entry_id=32006


----------



## editec (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Pat Buchanan is a toothless old tiger. He's quite tolerable to listen to instead of the nutcases on Faux.


 
That's an interesting viewpoint.

I think he's one of the most percerptive commentators in American politics.

I often disagree with him about where America should be going, but he seems to understand the players on both sides of the aisle, and what is motivating them, too, far better than most partisan commentators.

I agree with him on the issue of free trade, which I am sure most of you are tired of hearing about from me, but that single issue is, I think, the number one problem facing this nation.

He's an inconclast of the RIGHT, and lord knows there aren't many of them around.

I put him in the same league (in terms of knowing the players and what motivates them, and as a player willing to think independently from his team's playbook) with Gore Vidal.


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Pat Buchanan is a toothless old tiger. He's quite tolerable to listen to instead of the nutcases on Faux.



You want to know the truth? I hate Buchanan's politics. But he's a brilliant political tactician. One of my guilty pleasures is watching him and Rachel Maddow go head to head.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Rachel Maddow Interviews Obama (VIDEO)
> 
> I haven't seen it, yet. I'll comment later. I've had a hard time with Hannity and Limbaugh interviewing Palin and giving her softballs and I really hope this isn't more of the same crap.




God, I love Rachel Maddow.  Her radio show and TV show kick ass.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> God, I love Rachel Maddow.  Her radio show and TV show kick ass.


Why does she dress, make herself up to look masculine?


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Why does she dress, make herself up to look masculine?



She doesn't.

She's gay.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> You want to know the truth? I hate Buchanan's politics. But he's a brilliant political tactician. One of my guilty pleasures is watching him and Rachel Maddow go head to head.



What's different about Pat is he can debate Rachel in a respectful way - he can glorify his conservative standpoints, but he never crosses the line with Rachel. I know it's her own show, but I've seen him on other shows. He never crosses the line - he's always respectful of anyone else's viewpoint. That's something you don't get at FoxNews.

I also think Rachel respects Pat and looks up to him. Just from her body language... she knows she disagrees, they both know they disagree and they won't change each other's minds, but they respect each other a great deal. That's the kind of debating I like. An ultra liberal vs. an ultra conservative that never goes out of bounds.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> She doesn't.
> 
> She's gay.


 I was aware of that. I repeat my simple question: Why does she dress, make herself up to look masculine?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Why does she dress, make herself up to look masculine?



To put off red-neck misogynists who fear lesbians and think women should wear dresses and stay home to take care of the little'uns, like the good book says.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> To put off red-neck misogynists who fear lesbians and think women should wear dresses and stay home to take care of the little'uns, like the good book says.


 Nice deflection, but the answer to my question is obvious and liberals simply want to ignore it.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Nice deflection, but the answer to my question is obvious and liberals simply want to ignore it.



I think she looks gorgeous so I don't really have any clue what you're talking about.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I think she looks gorgeous so I don't really have any clue what you're talking about.


 I don't expect you to be intellectually honest but at least you can have an appreciation for femininity.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I was aware of that. I repeat my simple question: Why does she dress, make herself up to look masculine?


Okay why? waiting for the punchline.......


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

9 Volt said:


> Okay why? waiting for the punchline.......


 I'm fishing for some honestly from liberals. It's like using a dry hook in a well though.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I'm fishing for some honestly from liberals. It's like using a dry hook in a well though.



Well I think obviously, like another poster said: If it quacks like a duck and flaps like a duck........


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

9 Volt said:


> Well I think obviously, like another poster said: If it quacks like a duck and flaps like a duck........


 Are you suggesting that lesbians look different than normal gals? That would presuppose a genetic circumstance, wouldn't it? The evidence does not support that conclusion.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I don't expect you to be intellectually honest but at least you can have an appreciation for femininity.



So a woman who doesn't fit your particular picture of femininity isn't feminine and someone who thinks she looks great doesn't appreciate femininity?  What is it you're getting at?  What is it that we liberals aren't being honest about.  She has short hair.  So what?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Are you suggesting that lesbians look different than normal gals? That would presuppose a genetic circumstance, wouldn't it? The evidence does not support that conclusion.



The Christian Science Monitor reported, reluctantly, that scientists have determined that there are three correlative factors for homosexuality: 1) strangely, that the mother contracted the flu during pregnancy, 2) that strict gender roles weren't instilled on the child during the first formative years, and 3) a genetic predisposition.  I would include the link, but I read the article in the physical publication and not online and can't find the online article to include the link.  However, you might be more familiar with online search queries and can find it if you took the time or could be bothered with researching the basis of your opinions.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> The Christian Science Monitor reported, reluctantly, that scientists have determined that there are three correlative factors for homosexuality: 1) strangely, that the mother contracted the flu during pregnancy, 2) that strict gender roles weren't instilled on the child during the first formative years, and 3) a genetic predisposition.  I would include the link, but I read the article in the physical publication and not online and can't find the online article to include the link.  However, you might be more familiar with online search queries and can find it if you took the time or could be bothered with researching the basis of your opinions.


 Wow if I had ever quoted the CSM without a link any liberal would have dismissed it instantly. 

Scientists for years have tried to prove #3 and have gotten nowhere. Interesting about #1, as I haven't heard that before. That would mean homosexuality is some kind of physical disease. 

#2 makes the most sense so I'll go with that. Sort of destroys the whole argument for adoption by homosexual couples though, don't it?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> So a woman who doesn't fit your particular picture of femininity isn't feminine and someone who thinks she looks great doesn't appreciate femininity?  What is it you're getting at?  What is it that we liberals aren't being honest about.  She has short hair.  So what?



So you think that she looks feminine? Again I'm asking for intellectual honesty from a liberal. _Any _liberal.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Are you suggesting that lesbians look different than normal gals? That would presuppose a genetic circumstance, wouldn't it? The evidence does not support that conclusion.



No dipshit. Many choose not to follow the trends, but there are fashions that exist mostly within cliques of people. Many lesbians follow the trend of dressing a bit more masculine. Many gay men wear their hair short, shave and wear tight shirts to show their well-trained bodies. Many of my friends in Texas wear boots and cowboy hats even though they work in an office. These are fashions that exist within certain circles of friends and broader groups. I met with a group of investment bankers in Portland, Or. and felt like an idiot for wearing a tie because the bankers were wearing Birkenstocks. Genetics? What are you talking about?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Wow if I had ever quoted the CSM without a link any liberal would have dismissed it instantly.
> 
> Scientists for years have tried to prove #3 and have gotten nowhere. Interesting about #1, as I haven't heard that before. That would mean homosexuality is some kind of physical disease.
> 
> #2 makes the most sense so I'll go with that. Sort of destroys the whole argument for adoption by homosexual couples though, don't it?



I explained why I don't have a link to a conservative publication and what I wrote was that scientists have discovered 3 correlative factors that are associated with homosexuality, not that homosexuality was genetic but that it is associated with a genetic predisposition.  And if a woman gets the flu while pregnant and her child turns out to be homosexual, how is that a physical disease?  And there is no evidence that children raised by homosexuals will be any more likely to be homosexual than any other child.  What there is evidence of, however, is that children raised by backwards, bible-thumping, hate-filled, red-necked, racist, homophibic, sexist, superstitious, ignorant, white-bread, greedy, selfish, mistrusting, mentally debilitated morons are more likely to grow up to be backwards, bible-thumping, hate-filled, red-necked, racist, homophibic, sexist, superstitious, ignorant, white-bread, greedy, selfish, mistrusting, mentally debilitated morons.  Which is why liberals have always supported education.  To cure people of ignorance.  That's a real disease.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> So you think that she looks feminine? Again I'm asking for intellectual honesty from a liberal. _Any _liberal.



No, in my opinion, which was formed by the society in which I was raised and is a result of its influences, I don't think she looks feminine.  What I do think is that she's pretty, smart, and someone whose opinion and work I can respect and even admire.  And who gives a shit if she looks feminine or not.  To some people I'm sure she looks feminine (especially compared with whatever lumbering, hulk-beast you call darlin') and the idea of femininity and masculinity are entirely opinions and change from person to person.  I'm a straight male and I like women's hair, especially if its long, and I find slender necks and rounded features more attractive and I associate those features with women, thereby making them feminine to me.  There's some liberal intellectual honesty for you.  What's you point?


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> View attachment 6247




how about *these* lesbians?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

You think Ellen is a good lookin lesbian? lol


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

or this one?


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> You think Ellen is a good lookin lesbian? lol



portia di rossi??


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thems some nice lesbos


Ellen can go back to the dyke brigade


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> or this one?



eh, lohan is ok, doesn't do it for me.

Listen, I'm not against lesbianism, I encourage it in many instances.

However I don't encourage it when the girls look like the guy I used to play football with in highschool.

ie. Rachel Maddow

there are plenty of good lookin lesbians out there


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> eh, lohan is ok, doesn't do it for me.
> 
> Listen, I'm not against lesbianism, I encourage it in many instances.
> 
> ...



which is why you chose two of the most masculine ones?

THAT was my point.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

no, because there is a difference between a Lesbian and a dyke


Look

Lesbian=         



Dyke=


----------



## Stoner (Oct 31, 2008)

I wish lesbians and fags could just act and dress naturally.  Some do but most don't.  Let's be honest...does anyone not find it odd you can spot most queers by their speech?  It's not normal to talk like that but for whatever reason they choose to do it.  I guess it makes them feel unique or something.  Trust me...if you're bending over and letting Frank have his way with your colon you're unique enough.

And same goes for lesbos.  Sure, there's an occasional hot one but most look like a rhinocerous in a flannel shirt.  Most will cut their hair short and dress like a construction worker.  These are another group of people you can just pick out of a crowd.

Bottom line...stop dressing/acting like every other sheep out there.  Be unique.  Be yourself.  We should not be able to identify you by the way you dress or act.  Quit following the trend/crowd and just be yourself.

Endeth thy sermon.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I wish lesbians and fags could just act and dress naturally.  Some do but most don't.  Let's be honest...does anyone not find it odd you can spot most queers by their speech?  It's not normal to talk like that but for whatever reason they choose to do it.  I guess it makes them feel unique or something.  Trust me...if you're bending over and letting Frank have his way with your colon you're unique enough.
> 
> And same goes for lesbos.  Sure, there's an occasional hot one but most look like a rhinocerous in a flannel shirt.  Most will cut their hair short and dress like a construction worker.  These are another group of people you can just pick out of a crowd.
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true Dimwit.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I wish lesbians and fags could just act and dress naturally.  Some do but most don't.  Let's be honest...does anyone not find it odd you can spot most queers by their speech?  It's not normal to talk like that but for whatever reason they choose to do it.  I guess it makes them feel unique or something.  Trust me...if you're bending over and letting Frank have his way with your colon you're unique enough.
> 
> And same goes for lesbos.  Sure, there's an occasional hot one but most look like a rhinocerous in a flannel shirt.  Most will cut their hair short and dress like a construction worker.  These are another group of people you can just pick out of a crowd.
> 
> ...



Let your homophobic colors fly!  This kind of ignorance was why the Civil Rights movement took so long to happen and which keeps society from progressing to address injustice and allow equality to all people.

Methinks he protests too much!


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> To put off red-neck misogynists who fear lesbians and think women should wear dresses and stay home to take care of the little'uns, like the good book says.



The good book says that?
Where?


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> or this one?



Lindsay Lohan being a lesbian is the only thing that has ever made me want to be a woman. My GOD is she hot.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Let your homophobic colors fly!  This kind of ignorance was why the Civil Rights movement took so long to happen and which keeps society from progressing to address injustice and allow equality to all people.
> 
> Methinks he protests too much!



The civil rights movement had nothing whatsoever to do with homosexuals. THey just glommed onto it as justification for publicizing their sexuality without the fear of being ostracized.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> The good book says that?
> Where?



It doesn't but many, many Christian funamentalists believe it does.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> The civil rights movement had nothing whatsoever to do with homosexuals. THey just glommed onto it as justification for publicizing their sexuality without the fear of being ostracized.



It has everything to do with homosexuals.  They are gay.  They don't choose to be gay despite everything you WANT to believe.  Civil Rights equals equal rights and homosexuals don't have equal rights.  Take your fear and throw it in the recycling bin.  There have been homosexuals since modern man and there will always be homosexuals.  Get over it.  I'm sure they won't hit on you, and if they do, its because they like your square style.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright, so I watched the interview finally. If you can get over the sophmoric, unprofessional attitude Maddow has with Obama, and the giddiness that reminds us what all the women were like in the 1960s when they saw the Beattles, then you can actually get down into some tough policy questions on the economy, on Iran, on Afghanistan, Iraq, our electrical grid... there were a LOT of ideas he had here. The only thing he didn't mention in this interview was McCain. Which is very interesting.

Now, if you compare this interview with Hannity's interview with Palin, Limbaugh's interview with Palin, her hand his held throughout the entire interview, there are discussions about how proud they are of her.. it's not only softball questions, the entire interviews that Rush and Hannity give have absolutely NO meat and potatoes. There's no policy, there's just attacks and attacks and attacks against Obama. Ok, great, you don't like Obama.... what are you going to do differently than Bush because we don't trust him and we don't like him, and what are you going to do differently than Obama? 

And when she actually IS asked tough questions by Katie and by Charlie, it's the liberal media attacking you. It's unfortunate.

All in all, it's easy to tell that Maddow is in the can for Obama.. but her questions were good questions that made people really think about this guy and what he's going to do as commander in chief. I have to say, there's a clear difference between McCain and Obama. Obama is a man of ideas and McCain isn't.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 31, 2008)

9 Volt said:


> Spoken like a true Dimwit.



Spoken like someone who doesn't follow the PC doctrine.  Don't get your fucking panties in a wad because you don't have the gonads to step up and speak the truth.  Are you actually going to sit there and say lesbos and queers don't intentionally dress and act different?  It's a cult mentality.  Just be yourself.  No need to fit a certain mold.  And unfortunately, that's exactly what they try to do.  It's sad.

Now go back to your Obama shrine and ask HuffPo how you should respond.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Why does she dress, make herself up to look masculine?




What are you talking about?  I'm not expert on women's clothes (and it would be highly disturbing if you were), but I've never noticed anything unusual about the way she dresses. 

True, she doesn't wear mini-skirts and show leg like the Fox News women.  But, Fox news is blatantly sexist and objectifies women, like the good little cons they are.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Spoken like someone who doesn't follow the PC doctrine.  Don't get your fucking panties in a wad because you don't have the gonads to step up and speak the truth.  Are you actually going to sit there and say lesbos and queers don't intentionally dress and act different?  It's a cult mentality.  Just be yourself.  No need to fit a certain mold.  And unfortunately, that's exactly what they try to do.  It's sad.
> 
> Now go back to your Obama shrine and ask HuffPo how you should respond.



So red-necks don't intentionally dress, act, and speak different(ly)?  And Christianity doesn't foster a cult mentality?  Here's the truth, yes, homosexuals have their own culture and human beings feel a need to fit in.  That's how it is.  Man, it took a lot gonads to write that.  Who doesn't follow PC doctrine?  You: calling homosexuals lesbos and queers!  I admire your courage to just be yourself: ignorant.  Now that's truly sad.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> True, she doesn't wear mini-skirts and show leg like the Fox News women.



Probably because her cock would hang down past the mini skirt


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Probably because her cock would hang down past the mini skirt



So she has a bigger dick than you?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 31, 2008)

um, is someone named STONER really going to make a comment on the uniform of any given social sub culture?


too easy.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Probably because her cock would hang down past the mini skirt



jealous much?


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Rachel Maddow Interviews Obama (VIDEO)
> 
> I haven't seen it, yet. I'll comment later. I've had a hard time with Hannity and Limbaugh interviewing Palin and giving her softballs and I really hope this isn't more of the same crap.



I watched it and I lost respect for Maddow, she so fricken liberal and she wants Obama to throw everyone under the bus unless they are also liberal and she wonders why he wont.  After watching her interview I now see her as just another Sean Hannity.  There is no reason to attack all republicans, its stupid and bad business for winning an election.  This is something Obama hasnt done and probably a reason he has a chance to win.  Dont alienate the entire republican party because of a few bad seeds.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> how about *these* lesbians?



yes, Ellen pulls some serious talent.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> So she has a bigger dick than you?



I don't know, I got it goin ok, but hell she might have me beat


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> no, because there is a difference between a Lesbian and a dyke
> 
> 
> Look
> ...



LOL, thats beautiful, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Why does she dress, make herself up to look masculine?



Come on Glock, she's a fricken lesbo, obviously the masculine type.  I'm not an expert on gayness but usually there are feminine and masculine types.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Come on Glock, she's a fricken lesbo, obviously the masculine type.  I'm not an expert on gayness but usually there are feminine and masculine types.



There are _EVERY_ type of homosexual just like there are every type of straight people.  There are effeminate straight men and macho straight women and big, bearded macho gay men and petite, girly lesbians.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> There are _EVERY_ type of homosexual just like there are every type of straight people.  There are effeminate straight men and macho straight women and big, bearded macho gay men and petite, girly lesbians.



and then there's you


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> and then there's you



Haha!  Good one.


----------



## tymebeta (Oct 31, 2008)

Two penises is a conflict of interest.  Two (or more) vaginas is lonely.  At least, that's what the Mormon church told me.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Nice deflection, but the answer to my question is obvious and liberals simply want to ignore it.



It's a dumb question.

First, I'm sure I don't share your perspective of "looking masculine" ... because I don't see that in her. I think she's pretty.

Secondly, your question is only meant to enflame because how would you expect that anyone on a website would know her motivations?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

I like Maddow, but I'm going to lose some respect for her if she doesn't challenge Obama on his war plans. She has been an outspoken critic of needless war and if she gives Obama a pass I'll be disappointed. I'll then know her as controlled.


----------



## ignatov (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Alright, so I watched the interview finally. (snip)



Nice try, DavidS, but this thread is about what lesbians look like.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, David, stick to the issues...


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

9 Volt said:


> *No dipshit. *Many choose ....


 Oh lookie, an insult. It appears that you have therefore lost the argument.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Oh lookie, an insult. It appears that you have therefore lost the argument.



What argument? Like I said......


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> I explained why I don't have a link to a conservative publication and what I wrote was that scientists have discovered 3 correlative factors that are associated with homosexuality, not that homosexuality was genetic but that it is associated with a genetic predisposition.  And if a woman gets the flu while pregnant and her child turns out to be homosexual, how is that a physical disease?  And there is no evidence that children raised by homosexuals will be any more likely to be homosexual than any other child.  What there is evidence of, however, is that children raised by backwards, bible-thumping, hate-filled, red-necked, racist, homophibic, sexist, superstitious, ignorant, white-bread, greedy, selfish, mistrusting, mentally debilitated morons are more likely to grow up to be backwards, bible-thumping, hate-filled, red-necked, racist, homophibic, sexist, superstitious, ignorant, white-bread, greedy, selfish, mistrusting, mentally debilitated morons.  Which is why liberals have always supported education.  To cure people of ignorance.  That's a real disease.



Oh lookie, more insults, followed by a reversal in logic.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Oh lookie, more insults, followed by a reversal in logic.



You are incoherent. Are you drinking already?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> .....To some people I'm sure she looks feminine (especially compared with whatever lumbering, hulk-beast you call darlin') ....


 Whoa- insulting my wife now. You are obviously very _emotional _about this subject.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Whoa- insulting my wife now. You are obviously very _emotional _about this subject.



Easy to insult other people's significant other when his idea of a 3 some is using both hands

don't take it personally glock


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> how about *these* lesbians?


 No question there who the trophy wife is, eh?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> What are you talking about?  I'm not expert on women's clothes (and it would be highly disturbing if you were), but I've never noticed anything unusual about the way she dresses.
> 
> True, she doesn't wear mini-skirts and show leg like the Fox News women.  But, Fox news is blatantly sexist and objectifies women, like the good little cons they are.


 I see that you have excellent taste in women and don't let politics come in the way of your good time.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Come on Glock, she's a fricken lesbo, obviously the masculine type.  I'm not an expert on gayness but usually there are feminine and masculine types.


 At last some honesty!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> ....
> 
> ....I'm sure I don't share your perspective of "looking masculine" ... because I don't see that in her. I think she's pretty.
> .


 wow you've got great taste in women.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

9 Volt said:


> What argument? Like I said......


OIC, you had no valid argument.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> wow you've got great taste in women.



She looks like a bison.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Easy to insult other people's significant other when his idea of a 3 some is using both hands
> 
> don't take it personally glock





I didn't, but if he was here next to me when he said it I would have kicked his ass just to for shits and giggles.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> OIC, you had no valid argument.



I never even attempted to make an argument period. You have tried to make a debate out of someones appearance but nobody seems to have any idea what you are getting at, therefore there is no argument. Zero, nada.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> There are _EVERY_ type of homosexual just like there are every type of straight people.  There are effeminate straight men and macho straight women and big, bearded macho gay men and petite, girly lesbians.



Thanks for the breakdown Colorado, now I can sleep tonight knowing the phylum's and subphylums of the gay race.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

ignatov said:


> Nice try, DavidS, but this thread is about what lesbians look like.



Who started this thread?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> wow you've got great taste in women.



thanks


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> She looks like a bison.



What brain power ..

"She looks like a bison"

Stupid inane 8th grader thought.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I hope Rachael Maddows remembers to wipe the vaginal juices off her chin before she throws her ignorant, underhand, softball questions for her Lord and Savior.
> 
> What, was Olberman and Rhodes too busy?  This will be a joke.



Make sure Rush puts on his bra so Sarah doesn't see the nipples on his bitch tits getting hard.  And tell her to sit close and speak up because oxycotton makes you deaf and blind.  

You assume our hosts are like your hosts.  

It won't be a tough interview though I'll give you that.  It probably isn't mean to be tough.  But it won't be silly like your shows.  

Here is the typical planted question at a gop rally.  "President Bush, why are you so awesome?"  

I bet you hate watching Rachel's show.  All those facts and complete truths probably hurt your ears.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

9 Volt said:


> I never even attempted to make an argument period. You have tried to make a debate out of someones appearance but nobody seems to have any idea what you are getting at, therefore there is no argument. Zero, nada.


 OIC. That's why the activity in this thread just exploded over the past few hours.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> OIC, you had no valid argument.




"valid argument"

You're looking for "valid argument" about the way somebody looks? How stupid is that?

At the same time you try hard as you can to insult someone else, you claim offense by "insults"

geez


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Whoa- insulting my wife now. You are obviously very _emotional _about this subject.



Yep, ignorance pisses me off.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I like Maddow, but I'm going to lose some respect for her if she doesn't challenge Obama on his war plans. She has been an outspoken critic of needless war and if she gives Obama a pass I'll be disappointed. I'll then know her as controlled.



For sure she is controlled.  Randi Rhodes said she got offers but they would control the content of her show and she will never allow it.  

Randi Rhodes even got fired from Air America for calling Ferraro & Clinton whores.  She wasn't even on the air.  LOL.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> "valid argument"
> 
> You're looking for "valid argument" about the way somebody looks? How stupid is that?
> 
> ...



Do you read a thread before you post in it? Obviously not, because here's my post that started this whole thing:



glockmail said:


> Why does [Madow] dress, make herself up to look masculine?



Now kindly point out where I insulted anyone with that post.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I didn't, but if he was here next to me when he said it I would have kicked his ass just to for shits and giggles.



Way to type tough, big man.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Yep, ignorance pisses me off.


 You're lucky that you're so far away man. I mean I sometimes go ballistic when someone insults one of my family. I mean, even if I got in the car right now and drove out to Colorado it would take me so long that my Irish would have settled down by then.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Way to type tough, big man.




I believe you were the prick that first insulted the guy's wife


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Way to type tough, big man.


 You started it.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> You're lucky that you're so far away man. I mean I sometimes go ballistic when someone insults one of my family. I mean, even if I got in the car right now and drove out to Colorado it would take me so long that my Irish would have settled down by then.



That's a really scary threat.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Do you read a thread before you post in it? Obviously not, because here's my post that started this whole thing:
> 
> Now kindly point out where I insulted anyone with that post.



People may be stupid in the world you travel in, but I don't travel there.

Your intent was to attack the way she dressed and enflame the conversation into a "lesbo" thing .. now that I've called you on it, you reach for the dumb.

Additionally, it would be quite the really stupid for you to drive to somewhere else to defend your wife from attacks in a thread wherte you attacked another woman.

Why should how she dresses and her being a lesbian have any consideration to adult thinking people?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

coloradomtnman said:


> way To Type Tough, Big Man.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> For sure she is controlled.  Randi Rhodes said she got offers but they would control the content of her show and she will never allow it.
> 
> Randi Rhodes even got fired from Air America for calling Ferraro & Clinton whores.  She wasn't even on the air.  LOL.



I'm not a fan of Rhodes, Franken, or Air America .. or more accurately called Air Israel.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I'm not a fan of Rhodes, Franken, or Air America .. or more accurately called Air Israel.



Here are the hosts and what I think of them.

Bill Press.  I think he represents the good old boys of the Democratic party.  He wanted Hillary to win.  I see Hillary as being better than the GOP, but barely.  What you say about Obama, I totally see that in the Clintons.

That's why I don't argue what you say.  I didn't think Bill Clinton was a sellout but ultimately, he worked very well with the Newt's of Congress.  Signed welfare reform, deregulations and NAFTA.  

Stephanie Miller.  She's hot!  And she's funny.  So I enjoy her show, but she isn't telling me anything I don't already know.

Ed Schultz.  I hear he used to be a Republican.  Much like Arianna Huffington.  I don't hear it when I listen to his show though.  I am in total agreement with him when it comes to the GOP.

Maybe I'm not as pro Democrats as I think I am.  Maybe I'm just so anti GOP that I think I'm in love with the dems.

Anyways, Randi Rhodes ROCKS!!!  IMO.  If she wasn't so ugly and annoying I'd be in love with her.

Ronald Reagan Jr.  He's alright.  I like that he went against his dad though.

Rachel Maddow.  She is smart.  I'm glad she got a show.  You can't be radical like Randi and get a show.  

Anyways, finally 8 years later they let a Rachel Maddow on MSNBC.  Until her, it was only Keith Olbermann.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Here are the hosts and what I think of them.
> 
> Bill Press.  I think he represents the good old boys of the Democratic party.  He wanted Hillary to win.  I see Hillary as being better than the GOP, but barely.  What you say about Obama, I totally see that in the Clintons.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with you here .. except on Rhodes .. but Franken's presence dragged the whole thing down.

When you get done with the democratic fascination .. I'd like to interest you in some 3rd party politics.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> You started it.



You're right.  I did start it and I got really pissed off and out of line.  Sorry, I didn't mean to insult your wife and it was totally inappropriate.  Please accept my sincere apologies.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I don't disagree with you here .. except on Rhodes .. but Franken's presence dragged the whole thing down.
> 
> When you get done with the democratic fascination .. I'd like to interest you in some 3rd party politics.



Yes, I'm glad Franken is gone.

One day Rhodes wouldn't stop laughing.  It wasn't funny, and I actually had to turn the channel.  After 10 minutes I turned it back and she was still laughing.  I emailed her that her laughing was one of the most annoying things I ever heard in my life.  

Also, she is really freakin rude to callers.  I emailed her about that once too.  They called in, so let them talk.  She'll talk over almost every caller.  Hey Randi, how about when you and the caller talk at the same time, you stop and let them finish, instead of trying to win.  They are nervous and waited a long time to get through.  Bitch.  LOL.

Anyways, now that Air America fired Randi, Nova M Radio picked her up.  But that means instead of me getting her on 1310 am Dearborn for 2 hours, I only get her on 1270 am out of Ann Arbor for one hour.  I work in Ann Arbor but live on Walled Lake.  So about half way home it starts cutting out.  


Randi does say the Dems aren't perfect.  What I like about her is she is right on the money as far as what the GOP are doing to the country.

We'll see if she is wrong about the Democrats next year.  Let's see if she defends them when they do wrong.  I won't approve of that either.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 31, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Yes, I'm glad Franken is gone.
> 
> One day Rhodes wouldn't stop laughing.  It wasn't funny, and I actually had to turn the channel.  After 10 minutes I turned it back and she was still laughing.  I emailed her that her laughing was one of the most annoying things I ever heard in my life.
> 
> ...



You've stated the exact reasons why I can't listen to Rhodes. If you're going to have a talk show .. let callers talk.  She never wants to be upstaged by the intelligence of her own callers. Also, long ago I used to have a talk show in Detroit on WCHB, then WGPR. I know the trick of hitting the button and seemingly beratin a caller you don't agree with .. making it seem as if the caller can't respond when in fact they are no longer there. I never used it, but I know the trick. Hannity and Limpbrain use it all the time. What's the point of even calling.

Dearborn .. a long an ugly history dating back to Mayor Hubbard and beyond. I once led a demonstration against blacks shopping at Fairlaine Mall because of a killing there .. and the powers that be QUICKLY started calling trying to find a way out of a boycott happening.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> That's a really scary threat.


 How is that a threat?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> People may be stupid in the world you travel in, but I don't travel there.
> 
> Your intent was to attack the way she dressed and enflame the conversation into a "lesbo" thing .. now that I've called you on it, you reach for the dumb.
> 
> ...


  You have no idea what my intent was, brother.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> You're right.  I did start it and I got really pissed off and out of line.  Sorry, I didn't mean to insult your wife and it was totally inappropriate.  Please accept my sincere apologies.


 Your humble apology is graciously accepted.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Your humble apology is graciously accepted.



Thank you.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Thank you.


 Have they started skiing in CO yet? We have in NC.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/866319-post24.html


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Have they started skiing in CO yet? We have in NC.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/866319-post24.html



Yes, though it's only Arapahoe Basin and Loveland Pass, and only a total of either 3 or 4 lifts are running and just a few runs on fake stuff.  We've only gotten a few inches of natural snow so far.  It's 75 degrees in Denver today and maybe 55 degrees at the coldest at the resorts.  Most places open for Thanksgiving unless we have a bad snow year which happens everyonce in a while, like last year when we didn't really get any snow till after the New Year.  But then it dumped for almost two straight months.  So, you never know.

Do you ski or snowboard.  I telemark cause the backcountry is where it's at.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> ... it would be quite the really stupid for you to drive to somewhere else to defend your wife from attacks in a thread wherte [sic] you attacked another woman.
> .....



I've got some nice warm crow pie your you, my brutha: 



Coloradomtnman said:


> ....  Sorry, I didn't mean to insult your wife and it was totally inappropriate. .....


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Yes, though it's only Arapahoe Basin and Loveland Pass, and only a total of either 3 or 4 lifts are running and just a few runs on fake stuff.  We've only gotten a few inches of natural snow so far.  It's 75 degrees in Denver today and maybe 55 degrees at the coldest at the resorts.  Most places open for Thanksgiving unless we have a bad snow year which happens everyonce in a while, like last year when we didn't really get any snow till after the New Year.  But then it dumped for almost two straight months.  So, you never know.
> 
> Do you ski or snowboard.  I telemark cause the backcountry is where it's at.



I skied A-basin for the first time in spring '07. this year I'm in two alpine race leagues. Last year I had about 45 days on the slim boards.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I skied A-basin for the first time in spring '07. this year I'm in two alpine race leagues. Last year I had about 45 days on the slim boards.



A-basin is great if you like the steeps, Vail and Beaver Creek are great if you have $108 for a lift ticket, but let me give you a tip for your next ski trip to CO: Wolf Creek Pass or Monarch Mountain.  Both are smaller resorts, but with less people, THE best and most snow in Colorado, runs that don't get tracked out in an hour, steep runs, great terrain, and Monarch is only about $50 and Wolf Creek is only slightly more for a lift ticket.  Both places, however, are not near the airports.  Monarch is two hours from Colorado Springs and three from Denver, and Wolf Creek is 4 to 6 hours depending on where you are coming from.  The little town of Salida just down from Monarch is very quaint and temperate even in the dead of winter, but Pagosa Springs near Wolf Creek Pass is tiny and pretty cold and snowy.  So there is some give and take for those two resorts, but if you love to ski then its worth it to check them out.  I worked in the ski industry for five years as a lift operator and have skied nearly every where in Colorado since I was 8 years old, so I speak from experience.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> A-basin is great if you like the steeps, Vail and Beaver Creek are great if you have $108 for a lift ticket, but let me give you a tip for your next ski trip to CO: Wolf Creek Pass or Monarch Mountain.  Both are smaller resorts, but with less people, THE best and most snow in Colorado, runs that don't get tracked out in an hour, steep runs, great terrain, and Monarch is only about $50 and Wolf Creek is only slightly more for a lift ticket.  Both places, however, are not near the airports.  Monarch is two hours from Colorado Springs and three from Denver, and Wolf Creek is 4 to 6 hours depending on where you are coming from.  The little town of Salida just down from Monarch is very quaint and temperate even in the dead of winter, but Pagosa Springs near Wolf Creek Pass is tiny and pretty cold and snowy.  So there is some give and take for those two resorts, but if you love to ski then its worth it to check them out.  I worked in the ski industry for five years as a lift operator and have skied nearly every where in Colorado since I was 8 years old, so I speak from experience.


  I appreciate the tip. Mrs glockmail, however, loves the amenities. Two years ago we stayed in Breckenridge with a five day Vail Pass. That was my first and only time out west. As she gets older she likes skiing more so we will have several trips out there.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

Coloradomtnman said:


> To put off red-neck misogynists who fear lesbians and think women should wear dresses and stay home to take care of the little'uns, like the good book says.


ya mean the way the left has been demanding Palin do?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

So, why does Ms. Madow appear so un-feminine?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 31, 2008)

what the hell is wrong with the way Rachel Maddow looks?

Have you Cons been watching too much "College Babes Gone Wild", and 26 year old Fox "News" female anchors in miniskirts?


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> So, why does Ms. Madow appear so un-feminine?



I'm curious as to why this is important. What's wrong with a woman looking like the way she does? She's a bit butch... but she's known as the chirpy lesbian.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 31, 2008)

God, this thread really went off track into greater wingnuttopia. 

There's nothing wrong with the way she looks. 





More importantly, she's a highly educated person, a Rhodes Scholar, and entertaining and mature pundit.  Intellectually, she would wipe the floor with any of the undereducated Con rubes on this board, or in greater wingnuttotopia.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> God, this thread really went off track into greater wingnuttopia.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the way she looks.
> 
> ...



Don't use the word "undereducated" the right wingers on here will attack you.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 31, 2008)

> I hope Rachael Maddows remembers to wipe the vaginal juices off her chin before she throws her ignorant, underhand, softball questions for her Lord and Savior.



Stoner go back in the bathroom and finish masturbating.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> Stoner go back in the bathroom and finish masturbating.



whats the matter rayray, trying to get that mental image in your head?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

gayboymsnbc said:


> Stoner go back in the bathroom and finish masturbating.


 That sounds like you're giving him an invitation to join you.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 31, 2008)

No litttle boy.  Your just a total fucking jerk the way you attack anyone different than you.



> However I don't encourage it when the girls look like the guy I used to play football with in highschool.




I bet they beat you too didn't they.  

Plus who the fuck are  you to encourage anyone else about their sexual preference?

What a slimely little person.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> God, this thread really went off track into greater wingnuttopia.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the way she looks.
> 
> ...




Yeah, she would win a debate because I wouldn't be able to figure out if I was talking to a man or woman....yup she wreaks of feminism


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I'm curious as to why this is important. What's wrong with a woman looking like the way she does? She's a bit butch... but she's known as the chirpy lesbian.


What's right with the way she makes herself up? Why does she do it that way instead of something more feminine?


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 31, 2008)

No, Glocky, you are about the same level as Andrew when it comes to attacking those who don't meet your standards.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> No litttle boy.  Your just a total fucking jerk the way you attack anyone different than you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I just attack you, cause personally I think you're a jerkoff.

I also know how angry you get sitting behind your computer monitor turning a whiter shade of pale cursing at me.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

gayboymsnbc said:


> No, Glocky, you are about the same level as Andrew when it comes to attacking those who don't meet your standards.


 Thank you for the compliment gayboy.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> No, Glocky, you are about the same level as Andrew when it comes to attacking those who don't meet your standards.



You don't meet the standards of a fuckin slug...


ok, waiting for your boyfriend bikerfag to hop in this conversation any moment


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 31, 2008)

PS.  She is better looking than Ellen, but she's too young for me.  I think she will make it in the TV slot and get better ratings the longer she is there.

If it bothers some homo/lesbo phobes, so be it.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> What's right with the way she makes herself up? Why does she do it that way instead of something more feminine?



Because she doesn't want to? Why don't you post a picture of yourself up here so we can all criticize what you look like.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

gayboymsnc said:


> PS.  She is better looking than Ellen, but she's too young for me.  I think she will make it in the TV slot and get better ratings the longer she is there.
> 
> *If it bothers some homo/lesbo phobes, so be it.*


  You're staring to "hit" on the reason why she does butch, gayboy.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Because she doesn't want to? Why don't you post a picture of yourself up here so we can all criticize what you look like.


 You first!


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 31, 2008)

> No, I just attack you, cause personally I think you're a jerkoff.
> 
> *No you attack me because you are a jerk.  Your hate for gays and lesbians shows your true maturity.  Plus my wife or daughter could kick your ass. sweetie.*
> 
> ...


hhh


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did you just call me Sweetie?

WHAT THE FUCK?  You take it in the ass don't you Ray?

I have nothing against gay's.  One of my best friends at work is gay.

You sound old as fuck, so please don't send your wife over, but feel free to send your daughter to kick my ass, you would be surprised at how charming I really am.

Also, thanks for picking up on every grammatical error I throw down.

I see you are grammar nazi


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> You first!



I'm not criticizing the way she looks.... you are. See, let me dumb it down for you because you don't seem to be understanding.

You say she doesn't look like a woman. You're criticizing if not making fun of the way a lesbian looks. That's kind of sexist and anti-gay. Now, last time I checked, it was the Taliban that were very focused on the way their women look.

Since this is a free country, she can dress up however she wants. And her 1 million viewers per night don't really care.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

gayboymsnbc said:


> > my wife or daughter could kick your ass.
> 
> 
> hhh


Wow gayboy almost figgered out the quote button feature!

Gayboy: post pictures of your wife and daughter so we can determine if this is simply just another one of your lies.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I'm not criticizing the way she looks.... you are. See, let me dumb it down for you because you don't seem to be understanding.
> 
> You say she doesn't look like a woman. You're criticizing if not making fun of the way a lesbian looks. That's kind of sexist and anti-gay. Now, last time I checked, it was the Taliban that were very focused on the way their women look.
> 
> Since this is a free country, she can dress up however she wants. And her 1 million viewers per night don't really care.



Where did I criticize the way that she looks? All I did was ask why she insists on doing the butch thing. With a little makeover she could be maybe a 6 or 7. 

I think that you are being awfully judgmental towards me.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> I have nothing against gay's.  One of my best friends at work is gay.



One of the oldest lines in the book.

I have nothing against *insert gender, race, religion, sexual orientation*. One of my best friends is *insert gender, race, religion, sexual orientation*.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

One of my best friends is a liberal.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> One of the oldest lines in the book.
> 
> I have nothing against *insert gender, race, religion, sexual orientation*. One of my best friends is *insert gender, race, religion, sexual orientation*.



lol, you act like I give a shit if you believe me.

He isn't my best friend outside work, however I am very friendly with him at work, he is cool as shit.

However, believe me or don't I don't care.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Where did I criticize the way that she looks? All I did was ask why she insists on doing the butch thing. [/youtube]
> 
> One more time from the top: Because that's how she wants to look. Who's opinion of how she looks is more important? Your homophobe, sexist viewpoints, or hers?
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> lol, you act like I give a shit if you believe me.
> 
> He isn't my best friend outside work, however *I am very friendly* with him at work, he is cool as shit.
> 
> However, believe me or don't I don't care.



How friendly is very friendly?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> glockmail said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a couple of friends who live in Chelsea who spend about as much time as you do focusing on womens' looks.
> ...


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> How friendly is very friendly?




Yeah, bet you would love that wouldn't ya.

Sorry I don't swing that way...but I'm sure if you go to the Village or Chelsea you can find someone special


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I have nothing against *insert gender, race, religion, sexual orientation*. One of my best friends is *insert gender, race, religion, sexual orientation*.


How pathetic!! A gay zionist jew. You can't get any lower on the sickness scale than that!!!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> .....
> 
> Are you gay, Glockmail? Are you a closet fag?


 Lookie, lookie, the liberal using "gay" as an insult. And using the F word too. 

Big surprise there.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I'm not criticizing the way she looks.... you are. See, let me dumb it down for you because you don't seem to be understanding.
> 
> You say she doesn't look like a woman. You're criticizing if not making fun of the way a lesbian looks. That's kind of sexist and anti-gay. Now, last time I checked, it was the Taliban that were very focused on the way their women look.
> 
> Since this is a free country, she can dress up however she wants. And her 1 million viewers per night don't really care.



Not all gay women choose to dress in clothing which, traditionally men do wear. Not all gay woman choose to self identify with the look of a man. She dresses to look like a man IMO. She chooses to dress like a man, that is her choicebut if someone asks why she makes that choice it is not wrong IMO they are curious IMO. 

Some straight people are going to dress different, some gay, some transgender... when someone steps out of the norm it  will draw questions as humans are the curious sort. Some will criticize some won't it does not mean that someone questioning such is sexist or racist. Heck I wonder why I see all these skaters with pants down to their knees-- I asked why do you dress that way when you fall down more on your board.. They said it looked cool-- I disagreed. It does not mean I am anything-- because I am curious.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 31, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> what the hell is wrong with the way Rachel Maddow looks?



Nothing if you're in to livestock.  

Do they take her out back and hose her down during commercials?

There is no way she's a woman.  There's balls swinging somewhere.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Lookie, lookie, the liberal using "gay" as an insult. And using the F word too.
> 
> Big surprise there.


geee, could DavidS be a closested homophobe?


----------

